# Tasted first knotweed honey



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

The bees sure love it. It's an invasive species here in Maine, but as luck would have it, there's only one small patch of it about a mile down the road from my apiary. 10 miles away the countryside is lousy with knotweed. I may move some hives nearby late this summer for some fall honey- my area really doesn't seem to serve much up after mid-August.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

The back of my property is loaded with it, it has taken over one of my neighbor's back yard. It's always loaded with bees during the fall.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

power napper
Did you produce it yourself or get it from someone else? I don't know of any growing anywhere near me but I do know where there is quite a bit within 10 miles of me. Might be worth setting up a hive or two in the patch (a few acres of it).


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Got some myself off my mentor this past weekend. Really dark, tastes like a cross between molasses and honey. It's great on a piece of homemade bread. This is my first year beekeeping but I hope to get a few frames of it myself this summer


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Also had some buckwheat honey which is very different also. My mentor plants the buckwheat to bloom after the major nectar flow about mid July when there is usually a dearth around here.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Apparently knotweed flurishes in the north, while in the south it has trouble going wild. I've seen some patches of it, and have a patch at my house, but it dosen't expand well. I wonder why knot? Mine actually crapped out last fall due to the dry. In a normal year the bees are all over it.

[ May 12, 2006, 08:43 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## chuck (Feb 26, 2006)

www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/nmdrugprofiles/herbaldrugs/101630.shtml

is this the correct weed?


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

That's not the knotweed that I'm familiar with. I don't have a picture of it but the stalk looks like bamboo and will grow to about 1-1/2" in diameter and attain a hieght up to about 9 or 10 feet. The plant grows as a solid clump of stalks that are hard to penetrate once fully grown. The leaves are normally 4-6 inches wide and up to 10 or 12" long.

The plant is so dense that it prevents any light from getting to any plant trying to grow under its branches.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's the culprit...

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/Knotweed.html


----------

